
Ask HN: Way to Get Laid Off - feeldasong
No judgement here.
Just want to get laid off from my company as quickly as possible.
======
relaunched
Explain why it would cost more money to keep you than it would to have you
stay.

For example, you make $100 doing the work that a $40 person could do. Plus,
your bonus is 20% of your salary and comes due in 4 months. Then, performance
reviews are coming and if your annual adjustment kicks in, based on
performance, your cost is only going up. Additionally, you've been in role for
3 years and are looking for a path to the next level, because you've topped
out in your role and pay grade. Also, if you're aware of any impending
headwinds, site the mutual.benefit of said solution (cash flow is tight, the
last several quarters were soft, etc.)

Do all the math and then ask if there's a better way to part on good terms, at
a specified time, for an agreed upon rate. However, before having a
conversation like that, realize it might just be the fast track to getting
fired.

------
don_neufeld
That’s not... really how it works.

You can succeed in getting yourself fired, but laid off has more to do with
overall company situation and very little to do with you.

I guess if you think a layoff is coming, try to get reassigned to a project
that’s clearly failing and likely to get cut?

Honestly, if you’re asking this question you should stop wasting your time and
just quit. There’s plenty of opportunity out there.

~~~
layoff_ta
That can be how it works. I know someone who engineered their own layoff, by
asking for it, to get a year's salary and tax benefits of doing so. It is
possible but it depends on a lot of factors.

If you live in SV and the next job is paying crazy money it might not be worth
it, as hanging around trying to get a payout is an opportunity cost. But in
some circumstances it is worth considering.

~~~
duxup
So then the OP should ask.

I think they will find the company situation does matter, as does their
relationship with them.

The only voluntary layoffs I have seen was when the company was already
committed to doing some layoffs.

Generally this is not a thing you get to choose nor something you can
engineer.

------
flukus
To get laid off and not fired the company usually has to be performing badly
and closing offices, downsizing or something along those lines. For you to be
laid off you personally have to be seen expendable in whatever spreadsheet the
higher ups are looking at.

Getting fired is much easier, but depending on where and how you get fired
there could be some lost benefits like holiday pay, long service leave, etc.

------
AnimalMuppet
If there's a layoff coming, usually they have a target number of people (or
total salary) that they want to get rid of. The staff doesn't really enjoy
having to pick who will lose their job. You can go to your boss and say "Hey,
I hear that layoffs are coming. If so, you can feel free to pick me to be one
of the ones laid off. I'll be fine with it." This gives management one less
hard decision to have to make.

------
fpalmans
As has been mentioned before, that's not how it works. Your desire to be laid
off is (often) an incentive for the company to keep you on. Eventually, you'll
tire of waiting and do the reasonably thing (financially speaking, from the
company's perspective) and resign.

If you're unhappy, develop your exit strategy. Do not dally, do not add to
your discontent, do not make your own life more miserable in hopes of some
payout, or favorable employment status, or some sort of guilt free closure. Go
for what you want and accept the consequences.

FYI - mainly sharing based on my personal experiences. I do not know your
situation nor the source of your desire...

------
gtsteve
You should just resign. If you really want to do this, I'm sure there are ways
and means but at the expense of your reputation, references and professional
contacts.

~~~
segmondy
They want unemployment obviously.

------
catacombs
Do you specifically want to get laid off?

------
fasthandle
Have a good relationship with your MD/GM and ask them.

